# Need help



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

You're golden. Most wide boards start around a size 11 boot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

your ok, but that seems short for you i'm 5.11 and run a 162 it works so good for my size

I have large feet 13's and mine are over about 2 inch with about 1" of heel, so no worries there

hope this helps and good luck


----------

